# Halloween at Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (18/10/18)

Things are going to get real NASTY on Saturday 27th October 2018 at Sir Vape.

Join Nasty Distro and Vape Chef's this Halloween as they freak out your taste-buds with some of the best international and local juice on this planet. Both companies will have stands in-store and will be on-hand with tasters and giving away promo items on the day.

Nasty Juice needs no introduction and has become the worlds most popular juice brand. They have some new juice lines that they are excited to share with us so make sure you pop in and check out what they have to offer.

Vape Chef's is an established JHB juice company that have been in the industry from the beginning. They will be showcasing their new release and can't wait to meet all you Durbanites. A juice station will be setup and they will be running promo's and giveaways on the day.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For all you TRICKERS be sure to take part in our Trick or Treat Trick Comp. Over R8000 in prizes are up for grabs sponsored by NASTY and VAPE CHEF'S.

PLEASE NOTE: YOU NEED TO REGISTER BEFORE 25 OCT 2018. PLEASE EMAIL hugo@sirvape.co.za FOR MORE INFO.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It's going to be an awesome event guys and we look forward to chilling with everyone.

We will also have some Freaky Shakes being served at our cafe on the day. Be sure to grab one.

There's a bonus. In the tradition of Halloween. Customers who come dressed up will get 10% discount off their purchases. Best dressed wins a hamper from Sir Vape.

*CLICK HERE FOR MORE EVENT INFO*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (21/10/18)

This looks fabulous @Sir Vape 
Take a picture for us - pretty please!


----------



## RichJB (21/10/18)

Sir Vape said:


> Things are going to get real NASTY on Saturday 27th August



_Now_ you tell us?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (21/10/18)

RichJB said:


> _Now_ you tell us?


Lol thinking the same thing...


----------



## Sir Vape (22/10/18)

RichJB said:


> _Now_ you tell us?



My bad  Month has been corrected

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BigGuy (24/10/18)

IT's going to get NASTY at the sirs this weekend.

​


----------

